# Favorite DVC in Orlando



## Gundy (Jun 18, 2011)

We are planning a trip to Orlando the first or second week of January. I'm curious what everyone's favorite DVC resort is there and why?

We will be taking our 4 year old.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 18, 2011)

AKV.  It's larger than most.  The theming is incredible.  The savannahs are awesome.  The pool is almost as good as Stormalong Bay (at BCV).  You park under the units.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wilderness Lodge is my favorite, a close second is Old Key West, with a close third being AKL, then Saratoga Springs.  All great places!  Never stayed at Beach Club or BLT.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2011)

So far, I've stayed at VWL, BWV, OKW.  I enjoyed them all a ton, but I think VWL might be ahead by a nose overall.  The theming at VWL was just wonderful, and the setting on Bay Lake is wonderful---it feels like you are "way out there", even though you're only a 10-15 min boat ride to the Magic Kingdom.

That said, the others had things I liked too.  OKW has easily the best units of the three---very large, with outstanding balconies/patios.  I also really like OKW's island-time vibe.  BWV's easy access to Epcot and Studios is a nice positive there, even though the resort itself and the units aren't really special in any particular way.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 18, 2011)

We're DVC owners, have stayed at VWL, SSR, BCV,BWV and BLT. 

Hands down favorite are the GV's at SSR, all that room! Plus the grounds of SSR are beautiful and it's the 1st place we ever stayed at WDW so it's a favorite.

BWV,BLT,BCV and VWL would be my request list calling in at the 7 month mark and wanting to wing it. We tend to prefer a resort we can walk to something(BLT-Magic Kingdom, BCV/BWV-Epcot/DHS, SSR-Downtown Disney for the restaurants and ease of getting to other resorts via buses if you didn't rent a car). 

We'll get over to AKV on one of these trips, it doesn't appeal to much to my boys, they are older. But after reading one of the "AKV whining" threads on the DIS boards DH wants to try it. As there is an inverse relationship with how much message boards crying-and how we'll like a resort. :hysterical:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

We love Old Key West. The units are large - it is the only studio to have 2 beds instead of one. I enjoy the laid back island type vibe and especially the landscaping and relaxing lakes to look at. I like every part of the resort EXCEPT for Penninsula Road which gets too much traffic noise to enjoy being outside. 

We loved the one bedroom at Bay Lake Tower - extremely spacious and well laid out - but the studio UGHH!

I do not like the layout of Beach Club, but love the pool.

I find the hallways long and boring at Boardwalk and I find the theming to be too frenetic. 

I am in my 50s and I need more light than is available at AKV - and that is really my only beef about it -but it is a substantial issue for me. If you can see well in dim lighting, you may love it. For instance, my kids, who are in their 20s and love animals, LOVE AKV. It is their favorite resort anywhere.

So, it may depend on not only WHERE you will be staying, but in what type of unit. If you were going to be in a !BR, I would highly recommend BLT. If in a studio, OKW.

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 18, 2011)

I like all the resorts for some many different reasons. 

If you are planning on a resort for taking your 4 year old, it would be Animal Kingdom and Bay Lake Tower. 

AK for all the animals, plus the theming is the best of all the resorts. 

BL for the easy access to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 18, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am in my 50s and I need more light than is available at AKV - and that is really my only beef about it -but it is a substantial issue for me. If you can see well in dim lighting, you may love it.


I totally forgot about that!  I did notice how dim it was when I first got there, but I must have got used to it pretty quick.  Plus, when the curtains are open it lets quite a bit of light in, and we ALWAYS had the curtains open during the day.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I totally forgot about that!  I did notice how dim it was when I first got there, but I must have got used to it pretty quick.  Plus, when the curtains are open it lets quite a bit of light in, and we ALWAYS had the curtains open during the day.



Even in daylight with the sun on your unit's side of the building, it is DARK. The full length balconies and unit's dark decor does make it cave like. Even the bathrooms with ALL the lights on, are dark.


----------



## cindi (Jun 18, 2011)

That is my biggest issue with Animal Kingdom as well.  It is just too dark.  I feel like I can't see well enough when I am inside the rooms.

The outside is fantastic, though I don't especially care for the fact you can't "get" anywhere without the bus. 

My favorites are BWV and BCV because of the location. I absolutely love being able to walk to EPCOT and the boats taking you there as well as Hollywood Studios.

I love the seclusion of Wilderness Lodge and the theming, but overall the location of the resorts on the Boardwalk make them my favorite.

Oh, I did stay at BLT once too.  Though it is a fabulous location for viewing the fireworks I am not a fan of looking over parking lots to do it.


----------



## Pit (Jun 18, 2011)

My favorite is Wilderness Lodge. I am biased because I grew up watching TV westerns with my Dad (Bonanza, High Chaparral, Wild Wild West, etc.), and I have an affinity for western themes.

The lodge itself is modeled after Old Faithful Inn at Yellowstone (complete with geyser). As you walk around the lodge and resort, the background music loop includes the theme from The Magnificent Seven...best movie theme of all time (IMO)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45KAjt7v4t4

Feels like you are in the old west (if you imagine your not at Disney), and it's a short, convenient boat ride to the Magic Kingdom.

Check out youtube for various resort videos. Here is one for Wilderness Lodge.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-LsV6RQ0BI


----------



## chriskre (Jun 18, 2011)

I've stayed at all of them except for BLT.  

If I was going with a 4 year old then hands down it would be Kidani.  :whoopie: 
You'll love it and so will the child.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 19, 2011)

Wilderness Lodge because it is close to MK (only a short boat ride away) or Bay Lake Towers for same reason (only a short walk/stroller ride away).  Animal Kingdom is nice but very far from everything else- if your little one gets tired then you can quickly go back for a nap/break at WLV and BLT but not at animal kingdom.  We had a terrible time with the Disney buses when staying at AKV and from what I hear it isn't any better.  We didn't have a car and ended up having to take taxis which weren't cheap.

tlwmkw


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 19, 2011)

*AKV  My Favorite*

AKV hands down is the favorite!!  Beach Club a close second for location, sand bottom pool, and theme.  I have never stayed at VWL, or BLT.   I would like to one of these days.  My 9 and 10 year olds favorite no contest is AKV.  The pools, themes, staff, animals.  It is so unique.  The decor of the villas's is so detailed.   I agree it is dark, I think it fits in with the theme of the resort though.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kidani with car or BLT without car*

Kidani has fun pool for early swimmers. My kids are 5 & 7 and we went in March for a week staying at Kidani and the pool is perfect for kids. Your car will be parked under building in the SHADE!!! I suggest making lots of reservations for Sanaa downstairs for dinner, as it fills up & ONLY on-site dining option - you can always cancel if can't make ressie. We loved BOMA over at Jambo (we drove there), and counter service was great for breakfast at Pool-side Mara. The dark theme we liked until time to pack early morning, couldn't get enough light to see things & left a few items behind - couldn't find cell phone case, etc.

If don't want a car, then maybe stay BLT as can walk to Magic Kingdom, character breakfasts, & California Grill was fun for dinner. 

AK was favorite park for my husband & my kids, and the Flame Tree BBQ place really great for lunch within the park. We spent 3 days at AK!!!!

A side note about meal plans if you need character breakfasts: 
If you must have the dining plan, the deluxe plan I found better, as can have mid-morning character breakfast, and a quality signature dinner which we found best. The standard plan didn't work well for us and we paid OOP for meals towards the end, but ended up with tons of snack credits we never used. Think the Tables in Wonderland will work better for us next time actually so need to buy one annual pass for someone in our party so we can get the TIW discount card. The problem was that there are so few good counter service options, except for breakfast, and fried food type places - like Yorkshire Fish was yummy. Even the food court Sunshine Seasons we found not so good - total party of 7 with friends and all the food was a little below average. The WAVE at the Contemporary we found best deal and best quality for one credit meal for sit-down meal, though, similar to Coral Reef, but more eclectic & interesting menu. BOMA also really good.

With the standard meal plan, since didn't include any appetizers, or discounts on adult drinks, etc, we still ended up paying OOP over $1200 for food & drinks with standard meal plan for 2 adults & 2 kids. We would have done better with Deluxe Plan or TIW. So for a 4 year old, who may like a lot of character breakfasts maybe every other day, plus you may like a quality dinner somewhere, the deluxe plan works best. They should offer dining plan with 2 quality sit-down meals a day, but they don't - it's either 1 or 3, annoying.

Another tip: if stay AKV, don't drive to MK, unless you can get Diamond Parking, which we did once. But otherwise, it was a pain to park elsewhere - then must drive, take tram, then take ferry or monorail, fine in morning, PITA in the evening when kids tired. The bus was also much faster from AKV to the other parks too, like AK. Getting back on bus, with long lines was another story. We liked using the car mainly to drive over to Jambo, or to other dining options at other resorts. 

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 19, 2011)

My vote goes to Wilderness Lodge also because I have never stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  I have always wanted to stay there.  The only one I would not return to is Old Key West because our unit was filthy and run down.  There was even mildew in the toilet!


----------



## logan115 (Jun 20, 2011)

With a 4 yo, I don't think you can go wrong at AKV, then again a 4 yo at WDW isn't going to really care much about the room.  We've stayed at SSR, BCV, AKV, and BLT, and every trip our son wants to know if we're going to go back to Pop Century so he can get a slushy :hysterical: 

Chris


----------



## blondietink (Jun 20, 2011)

We have stayed at OKW, BWV, AKV, BCV.  We have had a great time at each and every one, for different reasons.  Since you are going in January, I wouldn't worry too much about spending time at the pool as it can get cold with daytime highs in the 60's.  Not pool weather IMHO.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of the villas.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 3, 2011)

I love them all for different reasons. OKC because the units are larger and the restaurants there are nice. OKW especailly with kids. BWV due to restaurants and the pools and the ambience. THose are my favorites.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 3, 2011)

I also love each one we have stayed at for different reasons.  I miss the others ones terribly when staying in any one place.

I think the only two we have not stayed at are BLT and SSR.  

With a 4 yr. old - I might have to say WLVs or AKVs.

Enjoy and let us know which one you choose and give us your thoughts!


----------



## Gundy (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been hoping to get either AKV or BLT. I have been waiting for the next deposit into RCI. With the increase from 25 to 32 TPU's I'm starting to wonder if it's worth the difference in comparison to HGVC or a Marriott through Interval. Currently we get 47 TPU's a year for our resort that costs us $525/year in maintenance fees. So cost wise I know it is still a great deal. At the same time I could easily get 2 weeks in Orlando at HGVC for the same price as 1 week at either AKV or BLT. Because of my 4 year old I'm still leaning towards DVC but am a little unsure.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 3, 2011)

Since you have 47 TPU's to play with I'd definitely try for a DVC unit for the first week.  The early January weeks are going for from 6 to 8 TPU's in Orlando for a 1 bedroom or greater so you'd have plenty of TPU's to do one week in DVC and one week in another resort in Orlando.  I don't see any HGVC's available right now but there are other gold and silver crowns in there right now at no more than 8 TPU's.  If you hit with an ongoing search at DVC for 32 TPU's and used 8 for a second week you'd still have 7 left over to combine next year with or stay a third week in Orlando.


----------



## matt987106 (Jul 4, 2011)

We love OKW, the themeing is not " in your face disney " but thats what makes it special to us

VWL is also a nice resort, you get a better food choice at VWL as its also a deluxe hotel


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 1, 2011)

With our latest trip, we've now stayed at six of the seven Orlando DVC's (we haven't done BLT yet), and I'm a bit surprised about my favorites.

OKW - It really surprised me how much I liked Old Key West.  As easy as it is to get through RCI, I didn't expect much.  The extra space is awesome, putting it on par with the best off site timeshares.  Plus the fridges have icemakers.  Nice theme, too.  My wife ranks it as her favorite.  For me, I think it's a close second to AKV.

AKV - Still my favorite theme, and somewhat larger than most.  Not very close, but probably closer than almost anything off-site other than Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

BCV - Walk to Epcot (and HS) and awesome pool.  I didn't care for BWV as much.  All of BWV's 2BR units are lockoffs, which might work well for many but not for those of us with little kids.  DD5 locked us out the first night.

VWL - Great theme and easy boat ride to MK.

Least favorites: Saratoga Springs and BWV.

I suspect I'll like BLT about as much as VWL.

I'm still torn about on site vs. off site.  Each has advantages.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 1, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> With our latest trip, we've now stayed at six of the seven Orlando DVC's (we haven't done BLT yet), and I'm a bit surprised about my favorites.
> 
> OKW - It really surprised me how much I liked Old Key West.  As easy as it is to get through RCI, I didn't expect much.  The extra space is awesome, putting it on par with the best off site timeshares.  Plus the fridges have icemakers.  Nice theme, too.  My wife ranks it as her favorite.  For me, I think it's a close second to AKV.
> 
> ...



I'd need another stay at BLT to really form a good opinion of it. It's definately different than the highly themed resorts like AKV or VWL. I've stayed at everyone other than OKW and AKV and I really can't put my finger on the vibe I get from BLT. Location you can't beat, staying there gives me the ultimate excuse to eat at the Cali Grill.  

BWV is still my favorite non-SSR/VB DVC, but I doubt it would have been coming in on an exchange. By staying on points I booked a BW view and got a 5th floor 2br down on the end close to Jellyrolls. Super view! I still like it even after I got stuck in one of the elevators there for 20 min. :hysterical:


----------



## Werner Weiss (Sep 1, 2011)

Overall favorite at WDW: BoardWalk Villas (walk to Epcot and Studios; very good restaurant options; somewhat larger villas than at Beach Club Villas; point value  is excellent for standard view)

Favorite during Holiday Season: Villas at Wilderness Lodge

Favorite with children: Old Key West (exceptionally large 1BR and 2BR villas; great pool and playground options)

Every DVC Member should stay there at least once: Animal Kingdom Villas with savannah view


----------

